# simba



## flagrl (Nov 17, 2011)

well simba has hit sexual maturity and is driving me nuts. i am getting a neture voucher soon and will be getting him to the vet ASAP. he has taking a liking to peeing on my bed  and he loves hewing on the walls. but he is doing good other than that he loves to be petted and will sit there all day and get petted if you let him. he also has made friends with my cat that comes in there to sleep. my cat had sprained his foot so was in my room for 3 days to keep him off of it and i wasnt quite sure how they would get along but i watched them and the first day rambo, my cat, was in too much pain to pay attention but after he got a little better he really didnt bother him sometimes he would put his paw out and not swat at him just put it on him. other than that he leaves him alone. but simba will jump up on my bed by him and sniff him then run around my room and end up jumping back up on my bed to sit there with him but i try to keep simba off the bed as he pees all the time on it. but just thought id let yall know how things are going for him. he has really settled in and is a very loving rabbit. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 17, 2011)

Teenagers!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi get to a dollar store and buy a few shower curtains. Put them on your bed, if you have old sheets cover the shower curtains with the sheets.

Susan


----------



## flagrl (Nov 18, 2011)

i will get down there today and get some. its like the more i try and block off a section the more he fights to get up or to where ever it is its blocked off. sometimes i just want to pull my hair out he makes me so frustrated. but then he looks at me so cute and i cant get mad at him. i had a picture on the second shelve which i didnt think he could get to. its the only pic of the person i have he chewed it to bits. i cant wait to get this voucher and take him to get neutered.


----------



## flagrl (Nov 18, 2011)

simba being exactly where he is not supposed to be


----------



## flagrl (Nov 18, 2011)

this is when i first got him








another one of when i first got him he hadnt figured out he could jump out yet  i have since got him a regular cage





he has tooken over my mirror stand as his bed





he also took over underneath the chair


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 18, 2011)

I know what your saying, as Braty as they can be, all they have to do is look at us with those nice big beautiful eyes and we melt.

OMG Winston drives me nuts with his litter habbits. He'll go in the litter box to eat the hay the hops outto pee. I put ceramic tileson the floor in their cage. I honestly don't know how Vega puts up with him, she's such a clean bunny. But I guess she loves him as I do. Just look at those big beautiful blues eyes.

Susan


----------



## flagrl (Nov 24, 2011)

So simba hasn't peed on my bed in a couple of data, knock on wood, he is so sweet today he licked me for the first time I mean he just kept licking my face while I was petting him I had to sit up he is so sweet. I think I got the perfect bunny for the first time I'm thankful for my friend for getting me a rabbit even if it was too early and even if he does drive me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty bunner.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2011)

But he's so cute!


----------



## Viola (Nov 27, 2011)

I love. the photo of the contented flopping. That rabbit loves you. Hope he settles down when he's older, but you do get good stories from the naughtiness.


----------



## flagrl (Nov 27, 2011)

thank you guys. yea i hope he settles down too. but he is sooo sweet i just hae to overlook the naughtness. i have started to train him to sit on the end of my bed i set up something at the foot so he sits there and if he pees then i just wash and change the sheets. he still gets on my bed but is getting better


----------



## flagrl (Nov 30, 2011)

so you guys know i have been trying to keep simba off my bed. well this morning he comes up on my bed climbs up on me and starts licking me. how am i supposed to say no to that. so he has been on my bed this morning :inlove:


----------



## flagrl (Nov 30, 2011)

so you guys know i have been trying to keep simba off my bed. well this morning he comes up on my bed climbs up on me and starts licking me. how am i supposed to say no to that. so he has been on my bed this morning :inlove:


----------



## flagrl (Dec 6, 2011)

simba is doing good i dont think i have any new photo's i will try to get a video soon. latley he has taken to waking me up when the sun comes up wanting to get petted. he jumps up on my bed and wont move till i sit up to go shoo him off the bed and then he will go to his spot to get petted and stare at me expectantly wanting to get petted. he will not stop untill he doesnt want to get petted anymore. i think maybe i have spoiled him some :biggrin: i will be leaving for 3 weeks and my friend will have him and i am nervous to be gone that long away from him.  i know he will be in good hands but still its a long time to be away from his mommy.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 6, 2011)

Have you thought that maybe before you go away to make a recording of your voice on a CD and get the bunny-sitter to play it during the day and what not so he'll feel like you're still there? Just thinking.
Very cute rabbit!

Jj


----------



## flagrl (Dec 6, 2011)

thats a good idea i havent thought of that. thank you


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 6, 2011)

What a pretty bunny, I love the white stripe on the face. Looks like a little sweetie to me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like he training you well.


----------



## flagrl (Dec 10, 2011)

yes he is


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 11, 2011)

I feel your pain, I have a teenager as well who has claimed my daughters bed. I have been working on training him with "Off" but he has also learned that in order to get a reward for off he has to be on the bed first. So he sill jump on and bed look at me and then jump off.


----------



## flagrl (Dec 11, 2011)

lol that is funny i knwo what you mean i pet him when he gets off so he gets on there jumps off when i go to shoo him off and turns around and looks at me like pet me now mom. i feel like giving up sometimes.


----------



## flagrl (Feb 28, 2012)

sorry its been a while since i have been on here it has been super busy. well simba has took over the new room. he loves it and my mom and step dad have taken to him. sometimes when i get home after my afternoon class i see lettuce they left for him. there was carpet on the floor with hardwood underneath the carpet and simba thought that he had a whole floor for a chew toy. so this weekend i pulled up the carpet. he has hit puberty but i cant get him fixed yet, money problems, but hopefully soon. he is still loving but sometimes he stinks and the circling the feet drives me crazy. but he has been good for the last couple of months.


----------

